# After a Long Hiatus, I'm back I hope I could be accepted here again



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I didn't know where to post this, to I hope this is the rite place.
Some of you may remember me, my name is Saul Dzorelashvili, I have been active here a few years ago, until I was banned. I don't justify myself or blame anyone for what happened back then. I would like to start a new page and join this site again, if its ok with the moderators of course. I would also like to genuinely apologize for any discomfort I might have caused to any member or moderator with any of my comments.

So I'm just saying hi to everyone, and hope that I could get a second chance. 

Best Wishes to Everyone,

Saul Dzorelashvili


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

everyone deserves a second chance. I'm not perfect, you are not perfect. Well, welcome back.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

ricardo_jvc6 said:


> everyone deserves a second chance. I'm not perfect, you are not perfect. Well, welcome back.


Great, Nobody's Perfect 









Welcome back, Saul.


----------



## juergen (Apr 9, 2012)

I remember, when I was new to the forum I browsed through the theads and found some really good music from you. I'm glad that you're back. Hope you will present us some new pieces.


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

Thank you everyone, glad you see you all again, and looking forward to contribute to the site,

Best Wishes,

Saul


----------

